# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Սեր, զգացմունքներ, ռոմանտիկա >  Հանուն սիրո

## Jirayr24

*ՀԱՆՈւՆ ՍԻՐՈ* 

Հանուն սիրո արժե ծնվել
Այս դյնդակ հորիզոնում
Աստծո կյանքով կերտած կյանքով լեցուն
Այս աշխարհում հանուն սիրո
Ինչեր արժե?                       
Հանուն սիրո արժե ապրել
Թեկուզ տանջվել տեկուզ լալ
Հաղթահարել ամեն արգելք
Ու պայքարել հանուն սիրո
հանուն սիրո արժե սպասել
Թեկուզ օրեր և տարիներ
հանուն սիրո մույնիսկ լռել
Քան խոցելի մի բառ ասել:
Հանուն այս մեծ վեհ զգացումի
Ինչեր արժե, ինչե~ր, ինչե~ր,
Եւ մոռանալ, անգամ ներել
ՈՒ ինքդ քեզ ցավ պատճառել,
Բայց երբեք մեկ ուրիշին
Հանուն սիրո արժե ամեն բարին կերտել
Անգամ աշխարհի ծայրից մյուսը հասնել
Հանուն սիրո պետք է լինել համբերատար;
Պետք է լինել ազնից, շիտակ, անհիշաչար,
Հանուն սիրո արթուն մնալ
Թեկուզ հազար ու մեկ գիշեր
Ու ծնկաչոք աղոթք անել,
Մինչև լուսաբաց, գիշեր և ցերեկ:
Հանուն սիրո ամեն տեսակ
Խենթություններ, բայց ոչ դավեր,
Պետք չէ ստել, պետք չէ կեղծել
Կամ նենգությամբ քինով լցվել;
Ոչ ստորանալ, ոչ ուրանալ;
Կամ սեփական ընկերոջ դեմ 
Թույնով լցվել կամ ել թույնել;
Ոչ ծնողին ընդդիմանալ;
Ոչ էլ աստծուն կեղծ երդում տալ:
Պետք չէ պղծել, արժեզրկել,
Այս զգացմունքը սուրբ ու անգին,
Այ չի սիրում, չի ընդունում
Ոչ մի չար գործ, ոչմի չար միտք,
Սերը պետք է միշտ վեհ պահել,
Միշտ փայփայել ու պահպանել,
Քանզի ամեն անզգույշ քայլից
Կարող ենք այն ընդմիշտ կորցնել
Եթե մի բան անում էլ ենք  Հանուն սիրո 
Ուրեմն միայն, միայն սիրով
Ու բարությամբ:
Սիրենք սիրվենք ;
Ու թող ապրենք միայն, միայն 
*ՀԱՆՈւՆ ՍԻՐՈ*-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Գրեք, թե ինչն էր պակաս գրված այս տողերում, էլ ինչ կանեիք հանուն սիրո? 
 :Cool:

----------

Lianik (29.11.2010)

----------


## Guest

Հանուն սիրո կարաս տաս կյանք,
Եվ ոչ մի պահ դու չզղջաս,
Եվ թող լացեն բոլոր կանայք,
Բայց դու քո կամքը ցոյց կտաս:

Եվ թող պատմեն՝ բերնե-բերան,
- «Նա կատարեց դաժան մի մեղք»…
Բայց անպայման հասի նրան…
…Հանուն սիրո ապրել է պետք:

----------


## Kristin

Հանուն սիրո արժե ժպտալ :Smile:  
Հանուն սիրո  արժե ապրել
Հանուն սիրո  արժե մեռնել 


Չմոռանանք. որ Սերն է կյանքում թանկը. առանց սիրո մարդու կյանքը արժեք չի ունենա. սերն է գեղեցկացնում մեր ներաշխարհը ...
Հույս :Smile:   Սեր :Smile:   Հավատ :Smile:  
և սրանից մեծը   Սերն է  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Հանուն սիրո  :Love: 




Հանուն մաքուր, զուլալ, ջինջ, պաղ սիրո պատրաստ եմ ամեն քայլի, «իհարկե չակերտների մեջ» ու նման շատ ու շատ մարդիկ: Մարդը իր կյանքի ընթացքում կարող է սիրել մի անգամ ու չպետք է ինչ ինչ պատճառներով դժբախտանա իր կյանքը, իսկ դրա համար պետք է պայքարել, որպեսզի երջանիկ լինել:  :Smile: 

Միշտ չէ, որ հարկ է լինում պայքարելու քո սիրուն հասնելու համար: Սերը դա...  :Kiss: 
Սրիու՜մ եմ  :Love:

----------

Արևածագ (02.12.2010)

----------

